# Forum General General Discussion  Breaking News + Just the News + Photos of the Day

## Lampada

* Iran hit with 6.2 magnitude earthquake, 5.5 aftershock — RT News * Роксанка, как ты там?

----------


## Eledhwen

Уу... Я думаю всё нормально — Тегеран далеко от эпицентра.

----------


## Hanna

> Some 26,000 people were killed in a 6.6-magnitude quake that destroyed the historic city of Bam in 2003.

  Omg, earthquakes are obviously a real threat there. If anyone from Iran is reading this, hope you and your family are okay! 6.6 doesn't even sound that high.. But I don't know much about earthquakes to be honest. Have never lived in an earth quake area.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

Lampada, спасибо большое за заботу!<3 Землетрясения случились в городах, которые далеко от меня, но это очень грустно...

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Omg, earthquakes are obviously a real threat there. If anyone from Iran is reading this, hope you and your family are okay! 6.6 doesn't even sound that high.. But I don't know much about earthquakes to be honest. Have never lived in an earth quake area.

 ))) Hanna, true they are a real threat here, depends on the city it occurs. Bam is a very old city, it's kinda a rural area, homes which were built there were not standard, unfortunately it's very different from the capital(Tehran) and some other significant cities. So it got damaged badly, even though the earthquake wasn't that big. It was a very sad event.

----------


## Eledhwen

Amazing in Russia: mammoth blood taken for analysis.
“Кровь мамонта взяли на исследование”

----------


## Eledhwen

*News of week*. Russia, 02.06.2013.  
At last... 
P.S. Мне так понравилось слово: «хтомики» (хамские тоталитарные меньшинства). )))

----------


## Lampada

36 Surreal And Defiant Photos From Istanbul&#39;s #OccupyGezi

----------


## Lampada

*  Альпинисты убиты в Пакистане. * 
"...Pakistan's interior minister, Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan, said earlier that nine foreigners and one Pakistani were killed. He said the dead included *five Ukrainians, three Chinese and one Russian.* ..."  American among 10 foreign tourists shot dead in Pakistan | Fox News

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/26/wo..._20130625&_r=0   *Putin Rules Out Extradition for Snowden in Russia Airport**By DAVID M. HERSZENHORN and PETER BAKER**Published: June 25, 2013 165 Comments*

----------


## Lampada

*Supreme Court* strikes down DOMA; rules it interferes with states, ‘dignity’ of same-sex marriages 
A major victory for gay couples in !2 states and District of Columbia.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Supreme Court* strikes down DOMA; rules it interferes with states, ‘dignity’ of same-sex marriages 
> A major victory for gay couples in !2 states and District of Columbia.

 To be more clear, it struck down Section 3 of DOMA -- which said, in effect, that the federal government would not recognize same-sex marriages that were legal in certain states, such as Massachusetts. But Section 2 of DOMA -- which says, in effect, that individual states such as Texas do not have to recognize same-sex marriages from other states like Massachusetts -- still stands. So, in practice, if a gay Texas man with US citizenship is in a relationship with a gay Mexican man, the couple can now obtain a federal "green card" for the foreign partner by the route of getting legally married in Massachusetts, or Maryland, or DC. However, their out-of-state marriage would have no force under Texas law -- only for federal purposes. 
P.S. I haven't had time yet to read over the full text of the SCOTUS decision, so even though I like the result, I'm not really sure whether the case was "well decided" or if it contains potentially dangerous precedents. I'm not a fan of Justice "Pit Bull" Scalia, but I see some wisdom in his warnings about giving the judiciary too much power.

----------


## Lampada

> *Supreme Court* strikes down DOMA; rules it interferes with states, ‘dignity’ of same-sex marriages 
> A major victory for gay couples in !2 states and District of Columbia.

 46 Incredible Gay Wedding Photos That Will Make Your Heart Melt

----------


## Lampada

Putin: Edward Snowden Can Stay in Russia on One 'Strange' Condition 
Comments!

----------


## Lampada

http://blogs.cfr.org/cook/2013/07/01...ing/#more-2972  *Egypt: Ruling But Not Governing* 
by Steven A. Cook  *July 1, 2013*      
A military helicopter flies above Tahrir square as protesters opposing Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi demonstrate in Cairo* June 30, 2013  * Of all the arresting images that emerged from yesterday’s mass protests in Egypt, the ones that struck me most were those of military helicopters dropping Egyptian flags down to the crowds below. The Egyptian commanders have been pilloried for many things in the last two and a half years, but for a group of people who eschew politics and maintain thinly veiled contempt for politicians, they are shrewd political operators. After the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, under Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, sullied the image of the senior officer corps—if not the military itself—the Ministry of Defense is in the strongest position it has been in since February 11, 2011. 
In the run-up to the June 30 demonstrations, there was a lot of commentary and speculation about what the military might do. Would they intervene? If so, how? Much of this hinged on the assumption that the protests would produce almost “cataclysmic” violence between the supporters of President Mohammed Morsi and those seeking to drive him and the Muslim Brotherhood from power. Persistent rumors of various groups arming themselves made the prospect for violence and military intervention pretty much a given. The possibility that June 30 would end in significant bloodshed in Egypt’s streets—beyond the sixteen deaths and almost eight-hundred injuries—also played into an unarticulated strategy on the part of both counter-revolutionary forces embedded within the state and anti-Brotherhood activists to encourage the officers to reset the political system. 
Both groups believe that a military intervention would fulfill their specific, but diametrically opposed interests. For those within the state who have been working diligently to undermine the Brotherhood in virtually every way, the goal is the restoration of the old order. For Egypt’s myriad activists who have coalesced in a profound and at times pathological hatred of Morsi, a “do-over” transition would surely improve their electoral prospects. General Abdelfattah al Sisi and his deputies are not so dim-witted as to fall into the trap the political forces have set for them, however. 
The officers have remained on the political sidelines since Tantawi and his cadre of senior officers were pushed out in August 2012. This is a function of the fact that the military’s status has hardly changed under Morsi and the Muslim Brotherhood. The officers’ economic interests remain intact and the military continues to be autonomous for the most part. More profound, however, is the fact that despite Mubarak’s departure and all that has changed in Egypt, the military remains the ultimate source of power and authority in a system that was not actually overturned when Mubarak sought refuge in Sharm el Sheikh during what seems like another era. If anyone doubts this, events of the last few days should convince him or her otherwise. Just before publishing this post, Defense Minister al Sisi issued a statement giving Egypt’s leaders forty-eight hours to resolve the current crisis, otherwise the military will announce its own “roadmap” for such a resolution. 
The tone the military has struck up until this moment is perfectly suited for the officers’ ultimate goal which is, and has been, to salvage what they can from the wreckage of the January 25 uprising and preserve their place in Egyptian society. Early on al Sisi invited the Brothers and opposition forces to a dialogue under the auspices of the Ministry of Defense, which never took place due to refusal from President Morsi. He has also weighed in from time-to-time, expressing concern about stability when Port Said erupted in a month-long orgy of protests in late January of this year over what no one can quite remember. More recently, the senior command called for reconciliation prior to yesterday’s demonstrations. Other than these three instances, the military has been at great pains to emphasize that it “respects the presidential authority,” despite whatever problems it detects and concerns it harbors. All this helps to create the impression that the officers are the ultimate nationalists who only have Egypt’s interests in mind. 
This brings one back to the flag-dropping choppers. It is plausible that the pilots and crews were acting of their own volition, but it seems unlikely. Those helicopters were dispatched specifically to Tahrir Square. Could there be any better way to signal to the Egyptian people that the armed forces is with them and, in turn, burnish their prestige and influence after the searing eighteen month transition than to send flags to people waiting in “Liberation Square” below? As any number of analysts have pointed out, this morning General al Sisi is the most powerful man in Egypt. To rule, but not govern….

----------


## Lampada

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/02/wo..._20130701&_r=0   *Morsi Faces Ultimatum...*

----------


## Eledhwen

*Рухнувший «Протон» со спутниками ГЛОНАСС.*  
Сижу и думаю: как только на борту ракетоносителя оказываются аппараты ГЛОНАСС или другие российские спутники﻿ стратегического назначения, с ними происходит что-то неладное. Один раз — случайность, два — совпадение, три — закономерность.
И не нужно быть сторонником «теорий заговора», чтобы заподозрить некие внешние силы в попытке сорвать запуск Россией собственной навигационной системы.

----------


## diogen_

> И не нужно быть сторонником «теорий заговора», чтобы заподозрить некие *внешние силы* в попытке сорвать запуск Россией собственной навигационной системы.

 Все правильно. Как мне только что по ченеллингу передали, это "ребята" из сопредельного созвездия Тау Кита отрабатывают на Протонах новое синхро-фазотронное оружие. Их предельно низкий моральный облик можно оценить по видео:  В далеком созвездии Тау Киты.

----------


## Lampada

> *Рухнувший «Протон» со спутниками ГЛОНАСС.*
> [video=youtube;9jQ_tPm0J2E]...Сижу и думаю: как только на борту ракетоносителя оказываются аппараты ГЛОНАСС или другие российские спутники﻿ стратегического назначения, с ними происходит что-то неладное. Один раз — случайность, два — совпадение, три — закономерность.
> И не нужно быть сторонником «теорий заговора», чтобы заподозрить некие внешние силы в попытке сорвать запуск Россией собственной навигационной системы.

 Да говори прямо:  чтобы навредить России, гады американцы даже сбили ракету с* тремя* своими спутниками.  Что, для диверсии одного было бы недостаточно?  Кстати, первый и второй разы - тоже они?

----------


## Полуношник

> Сижу и думаю: как только на борту ракетоносителя оказываются аппараты  ГЛОНАСС или другие российские спутники﻿ стратегического назначения, с  ними происходит что-то неладное. Один раз — случайность, два —  совпадение, три — закономерность.
> И не нужно быть сторонником «теорий заговора», чтобы заподозрить некие внешние силы в попытке сорвать запуск Россией собственной навигационной системы.

 Возможно иностранные спутники перед отправкой на Байконур дополнительно освящают католические священнослужители. Поэтому "внешние силы" на них и не действуют.  
P.S. Правильно - ракета-носитель.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Дерьмо случается, увы. Определенно, какой-нибудь вредитель мог бы здорово подзаработать на саботаже запуска системы, аналогичной американскому GPS. Или может он даже вредит из принципа, чтобы Путину нагадить, есть и такие психи. Однако, чтобы прямо заявлять о существовании такого, нужно его найти. Иначе все это лишь демагогия.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я и говорил, что это предположение.
К слову: если там что-то произошло с топливными или окислительными магистралями — это одно. А вот как в прошлый раз — залить в разгонный блок «Бриз-М» лишние полторы тонны (!) окислителя — это совсем другое.

----------


## Eledhwen

Universiade in Kazan starts. Opening cerenony: 06.07.2013, 21:40 msk.
Online translations: http://russia.tv/ http://rutv.ru/live/ http://live.russia.tv/index/index/channel_id/1 
Added online version:

----------


## Eledhwen

Я рассматриваю это как репетицию к Зимней Олимпиаде 2014.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Поздравляю всех с праздником Ивана Купалы.*
Мира и счастья в ваши дома.

----------


## Eledhwen

Жуткая авария: неуправляемый грузовик протаранил автобус с людьми.
Жертвами (по обновленной информации) крупного ДТП в Новой Москве с участием рейсового автобуса и грузовика стали 18 человек, в том числе один ребенок. Пострадали еще 39 человека, среди них двое детей. Вести.Ru: Неуправляемый грузовик протаранил автобус с людьми. Запись видеорегистратора

----------


## Lampada

Tuesday, August 20, 2013  *Russia*  *Thousands Evacuated Across Russia's Flood-Hit Far East  * *Вести.Ru: Паводок: ситуация остается сложной*  
Леонид Иванович, как вы там?

----------


## Lampada

Уровень воды в Амуре возле Хабаровска за сутки поднялся на 7 см и достиг *797 см* —  ::   
Наш МастерАдмин там в составе медицинской бригады помогает пострадавшим.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## UhOhXplode

That's some really epic flooding! I thought it was going to peak August 23 but now they say not till Thursday. I hope people can get away from the danger and stay safe till it's over. Water Level in Amur River Near Khabarovsk to Peak This Week | Russia | RIA Novosti

----------


## Basil77

> That's some really epic flooding! I thought it was going to peak August 23 but now they say not till Thursday. I hope people can get away from the danger and stay safe till it's over. Water Level in Amur River Near Khabarovsk to Peak This Week | Russia | RIA Novosti

 The flood itself is not the biggest problem. The real problem is that winter is pretty harsh in the region and usually comes quite early. Hundreds of houses are ruined and thousands are not suitable for living after they got flooded. People will not get drown but they will definetely freeze! There is no time left to build new houses or even properly repair the damaged ones!

----------


## Hanna

Do you think most of them own the houses, and have insurance, or what is the setup? Are they renting?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> The flood itself is not the biggest problem. The real problem is that winter is pretty harsh in the region and usually comes quite early. Hundreds of houses are ruined and thousands are not suitable for living after they got flooded. People will not get drown but they will definetely freeze! There is no time left to build new houses or even properly repair the damaged ones!

 I didn't think about that. It was 100*F (38*C) yesterday and we almost never went below freezing last winter. We still had some flowers outside on Christmas day. And we didn't get any snow.
Okay, so I checked out the weather and daylight issues. And modular housing. 10 Day Weather Forecast for Khabarovsk - weather.com Sunrise and Sunset for Russia – Khabarovsk – September 2013 Modular building - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
If there's a company in Russia that makes modular housing sections, a small modular house can be constructed in 10 days. The next 10 days in Khabarovsk there's no rain in the forecast and the highs will be around 70*F (21*C) with lows around 55*F (13*C).
The government needs to get a rescue effort moving fast to setup modular relief shelters for those people cause it would still take time to ship the materials. 
People have used modular housing, in relief efforts, when time was critical.
Another possibility is mobile homes.  
I would even suggest an International Disaster Relief organization but they are unbelievably slow. We had a disaster here in December 2007. Trees were falling everywhere and one almost hit our house. We lost our power for a whole week and we had to chop up wood just to cook. The Federal Disaster team didn't get here till spring and we already had all the trees moved and chopped up!
They got here tons faster last spring for all the tornado damage so maybe they just don't like working in the winter.

----------


## maxmixiv

Are there the data how mobile homes do at -40*C?
I doubt it's possible to survive in them. Anyway, we don't have them.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Are there the data how mobile homes do at -40*C?
> I doubt it's possible to survive in them. Anyway, we don't have them.

 -40*C? That's scary! I think the coldest weather I've seen was maybe -9*C. Yeah, a mobile home wouldn't work cause they are made of metal. But they do have modular homes that can work. Here's one example: Arctic Mobile Unit Keeps North Pole Visitors Warm | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building 
That's a small one for the North Pole but they probably make them larger too.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

-9*C is considered here to be a warm winter weather  :: 
I live in the middle part of the European Russia, it is not Siberia, and we do not have extremely cold winters here. So, -40*C is very-very rare, but theoretically can happen. The normal winter temperatures in my area are -15*C - -20*C. When it comes above -10*C, it's warm already  :: 
We can have a few weeks (in total) per a winter period with temperatures below -20*C, and -30*C is *really* cold.
And it's very rare when we have below -30*C, but sometimes we do. 2-3 years ago we had -39*C in January, it was the lowest point per the recent decade as I remember.

----------


## Basil77

> Do you think most of them own the houses, and have insurance, or what is the setup? Are they renting?

 In Russia 90% of population own their houses or flats and don't have insurance. Renting is widespread only in big cities but still it's not more than 10-15% of flats. The rest are owned by people.

----------


## alexsms

> In Russia 90% of population own their houses or flats and don't have insurance. Renting is widespread only in big cities but still it's not more than 10-15% of flats. The rest are owned by people.

 It took me 30 minutes to get one, so it's very fast and easy, just about 1000 - 1200 rub. for minimum 1 year insurance. When the flat is new people tend to get insurance, if it's old, yes, often they don't think about it.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

It may be easy to get insurance, but not that easy to get some money when something happens.
As far as I know, insurance does not cover force majeure cases. And a flood is definitely a force majeure.

----------


## Doomer

> It took me 30 minutes to get one, so it's very fast and easy, just about 1000 - 1200 rub. for minimum 1 year insurance. When the flat is new people tend to get insurance, if it's old, yes, often they don't think about it.

 Я не думаю что в России сейчас существует страховка от наводнения, даже если бы она существовала, то она никак не может стоить так дешево в районах с повышенным риском затопления.
В Штатах страховка от наводнения это отдельный вид страхования и стоит совсем не дешево: в местах с повышенным риском, разговор идет про несколько тысяч долларов в год (до 20 тысяч) - $20,000 a year for flood insurance? Sandy survivors face tough rebuilding choices - U.S. News

----------


## alexsms

> It may be easy to get insurance, but not that easy to get some money when something happens.
> As far as I know, insurance does not cover force majeure cases. And a flood is definitely a force majeure.

 I see you were talking about the flood. In Russia everything is possible of course. The cheap insurance covers just minimum damage.  
As for acts of God - it reminds me of my friends in USA, Montana. Two or three summers ago during huge wildfires in US their house got burnt. They got the insurance money... and bought a light airplane (they say they will use it to help during forest fires in the future). They also said the alarming and fire-fighting works during those fires were not well organized.

----------


## UhOhXplode

The Russian government announced 12 billion rubles for the flood victims and they are talking about building dams. Правительство  
Comments?

----------


## Lampada

_12 сентября 2013 года, курсанты МЧС своими телами, уже на протяжении девяти часов, удерживают дамбу. Вокруг курсируют лодки, если кто-то не удержится и начнёт тонуть. Комсомольск-на-Амуре _ http://respect-youself.livejournal.com/297172.html

----------


## Lampada

::   Тот же потоп в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.  Ничего себе!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Амур сейчас так тёмен и так угрожающе хмур...*   11 сент, 2013 at 11:39 PM     Уровень реки Амур у Комсомольска уже превысил 9-метровую отметку. На фото со спутника NASA Амур: слева – 8.09.2013, справа – 17.08.2012.  _В ближайшие дни в Комсомольске-на-Амуре ожидается пик наводнения. Сегодня уровень воды в Амуре превысил девять метров. В городе подтоплено более 800 домов. Министерство по чрезвычайным ситуациям увеличивает число спасателей в районе бедствия._  Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Lampada

http://slon.ru/russia/kogda_ukhodit_...e-992545.xhtml  
17 479 21  17.09.2013, 14:42 *«Когда уходит вода, наступает самое страшное»*  Вера 
Кичанова    
Фото: Сергей Фадеичев / ИТАР-ТАСС _
От мощного наводнения на Дальнем Востоке пострадали более 230 населенных пунктов. Пик паводка в Амурской области, вероятнее всего, пройден: на прошлой неделе впервые с начала катастрофы было зафиксировано снижение уровня Амура. Спасатели и волонтеры продолжают работать: строят дамбы, раздают эвакуированным жителям еду и медикаменты. Согласно опросу ФОМ, 67% местных жителей считают, что спасательные работы организованы хорошо. Житель Благовещенска Александр Айзверт тоже доволен работой волонтеров и спасателей. Сам он почти не пострадал от стихии, поэтому помогает тем, кому пришлось хуже. Местные СМИ нарекли Айзверта «благовещенским Мазаем»: он спасает от паводка собак.__ Slon_ _поговорил с ним о том, чего не хватает пострадавшим, как готовятся к зиме и почему жители Дальнего Востока не хотят уезжать._ * 
– Александр, какова сейчас ситуация в вашем регионе?*
– Уровень стабилизировался, вода из Благовещенска ушла. Но когда уходит вода, наступает самое страшное. Все это время человек находился в эвакуационном пункте, а тут он пришел домой, открывает дверь и видит, что его дом пришел в негодность, а сам он остался ни с чем. *
– Чего ждут люди?*
– Люди живут ожиданиями, конечно. У нас до сих пор было тепло, 12–15 градусов, а сегодня нам было напоминание, что скоро зима: прошел дождь с градом, сильно похожий на снег. Выплат все ждут. Есть у нас село Владимировка – местная Рублевка. Я видел, как она строилась, как каждое бревнышко клали. Мой тезка оттуда, Александр Николаевич, посвятил шесть лет тому, чтобы построить себе баню. Он построил хорошую баню, шесть на шесть, провел туда воду, кафелем отделал, – а ее смыло. И он за свое детище ничего не получит, никакой компенсации, потому что она не является жильем. *
– Чего больше всего не хватает?*
– Времени не хватает, чтобы подготовиться к зиме. И помощи вовремя. Родственник говорит: «Мне бы сейчас насос, у меня было бы время хотя бы просушить помещение, где я буду жить». *
– Вода ушла окончательно?*
– Паводок ушел вниз по Амуру в район Комсомольска-на Амуре, город геройски выстоял. Я работал на флоте, прошел путь от моториста-рулевого до капитана теплохода, и я хорошо представляю, как сложно было спасти наш город-герой. Там завод, подводные лодки, корабли, а он справа зажат сопкой, а сам стоит на равнине, не то что Хабаровск, куда вода не заходит, потому что холмистая местность. В Комсомольске-на-Амуре люди по 15 часов вручную отстраивали дамбу, таскали мешки с песком, военные насосами откачивали воду. Уходить оттуда вода тоже будет крайне долго, потому что равнинная поверхность. *
 МЧС помогает готовиться к зиме?*
– Некоторые населенные пункты раньше были ограждены дамбами, дамбы эти не выдержали – вода зашла, затопила дома. А теперь, когда Амур и Зея вернулись в русло, вода не может уйти из этих населенных пунктов, потому что дамбы мешают. Приходится силами МЧС и местной администрации ломать эти дамбы, чтобы спустить воду и к зиме просушить жилье. *
– Ваш дом пострадал?*
– Я живу в центре Благовещенска, поэтому особо не пострадал, только когда грунтовые воды подступали. Там одна бабушка тонула, я взял насос и пошел в ее дом откачивать, а в это время меня самого подтопило. И бабушкин дом не спасли, и мой немного пострадал. *
– Почему вы вдруг стали спасать собак?*
– Крупный рогатый скот у нас спасали, а про собак и кошек все забыли. Зачастую люди сидели на крыше, приезжает МЧС их забирать, а они упираются: «Куда я дену животных? У меня две собаки и кот, я не поеду без них». Дело в том, что в памятках МЧС не было сказано забирать домашних животных, а люди из-за этого в основном и оставались. Я писал МЧС: включите, пожалуйста, то же самое будет происходить и в Хабаровске, и в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, будут жертвы. С китайской стороны выбрасывается огромное количество нечистот, вот, человек сидит на крыше и вынужден или сам попить воды, или напоить животное. Начнутся эпидемии. *– И как вы начали этим заниматься?*
– Когда в период паводка у людей не было возможности заниматься этими животными, я в интернете вывесил объявление: не бросайте животных, есть возможность передержать. Хозяин звонит, я подъезжаю в назначенное время и забираю. Порядка сорока собак через меня прошло – у одних беру, другим отдаю. Раньше все щенков искали, а сейчас, когда вода ушла, всем нужна готовая взрослая собака, чтоб охранять их имущество. Это пригород, собаки тут все цепные, крупные, овчарки в основном. *
– Сколько собак у вас на попечении сейчас?*
– Около тридцати собак у меня теперь живет. Естественно, разместить их на личном подворье или на базе спортивно-технического клуба, где я работаю, невозможно. Это же не болоночки, а настоящие сторожевые псы, которые охраняют дома зажиточных людей. Если их просто выкинуть, они не погибнут, а собьются в стаи, озлобятся на людей, загрызут кого-нибудь. Сейчас я строю капитальное строение, где животные будут у меня зимовать. *
– Люди помогают друг другу или ждут помощи от государства?*
– Такой типичный случай. Я разместил на сайте объявление: пущу к себе семью из 4–5 человек, у кого нет возможности перезимовать в своем доме. Ко мне бабушка зашла в пик паводка, переночевала, а как только стало можно ходить по ее дому, не намочив ноги, вернулась к себе. Мужчина позвонил: его дом пришел в негодность, у него семья, жить негде. Я говорю: «Без проблем, приезжайте!» Не приехали. И таких звоночков было несколько. Почему? Силами МЧС и администрации были созданы эвакуационные пункты, где организовано питание, где дают информацию по выплатам. Если они переедут ко мне, они будут оторваны от мира, да и бремя питания ляжет на них. Ко мне так никто и не заехал. *
– А от волонтеров большая польза?*
– Они на самом деле профессионалы, хорошо подготовлены психологически, уже работали на паводках, естественно, оказывают поддержку людям, в том числе психологическую. Волонтеры – ребята самоотверженные. У меня в центре города сауна, я им говорю: приходите, я вам растоплю баню, помоетесь. Нет, не нашли времени: они заняты, у них каждый день новая деревня. *
– Предлагают помощь из других регионов?*
– Я помогал волонтерам собирать информацию о жилье в других регионах. Стало появляться много объявлений из средней полосы России, мол, приезжайте, бесплатно пустим. Там нет работы, поэтому жильцы уехали, дома оставили на попечение соседям. Но когда говоришь такое местным людям, которые вернулись в свои разрушенные дома, они ни в какую. Приводили волонтеров на кладбище: «Видишь, вот мой отец лежит? А тут мое место». *
– Не хотят переезжать?*
– Я поражаюсь патриотизму дальневосточников: им предлагают переселиться – ни в какую! Допустим, в Ростовской или в Рязанской области есть жилье, показываешь им фотографии: дома газифицированы, что еще нужно? Волонтеры бесплатно туда переселят. Единственное, там нет работы, но зачем тебе работа, если ты на пенсии и супруга твоя на пенсии? Там так же есть огород. Стоимость этого дома 200 тысяч, тебе его волонтеры купят, будешь собственником! Они отвечают: «А кто у нас тут будет границу держать? Если я уеду, могилы матерей достанутся китайцам». *
– Кого жители винят в произошедшей катастрофе?*
– Все прекрасно понимают, что виновниками паводка стали Зейская и Бурейская ГЭС, которые во времена «прихватизации» получили самостоятельность. Хозяева сидят в Москве, поэтому Москву ругают за жадность. Энергетики приводят доводы, мол, мы знали, что будет большая вода, но не могли открыть заслонки и спустить ее, такого не предусмотрено по проекту, могла произойти катастрофа. Но мы же не дураки, мы понимаем: можно эту воду пропустить через турбину. Но теперь, когда из-за вас пострадали, дайте вы хоть раз дешевую электроэнергию – не по четыре рубля за киловатт, а по 40 копеек! Нам нужно сушить дома, а у нас по четыре рубля киловатт. Зато в Китай отдаем по 40 копеек. Местные органы власти тоже говорят: если бы не было этого паводка, у нас бы еще тариф возрос. Мы в Амурской области владеем двумя мощными электростанциями – и у нас самая дорогая электроэнергия! Мы от этих ГЭС страдаем – и мы же дороже всех платим. *
– Почему, по-вашему, так происходит?*
– А просто государству не нужны россияне тут, на Дальнем Востоке. Для нас создают условия все хуже, чтобы мы все бросили тут, а недра были проданы в Китай, Корею или в Японию. А народ никуда не уедет, мы не отдадим нашу территорию. Я работал на флоте, нас во времена коммуняк заставляли в туманы ходить основным ходом мимо острова, чтобы он не достался китайцам. Рисковали, разбивались насмерть. А теперь Ельцин и Путин одним росчерком пера все китайцам отдали! Отдать российскую территорию ничего не стоит. Вот, у нас полпреда Ишаева сняли, а он просто живет Дальним Востоком, я ни от одного жителя не слышал плохого об этом человеке. А Путин прилетел и снял, потому что тот позволил себе сказать что-то поперек. Видать, не нужен порядок на Дальнем Востоке, не нужны мы здесь.

----------


## Lampada

*Uploaded on Sep 30, 2013*

----------


## Lampada

*Iran leaders hail nuclear deal with world powers*

----------


## Hanna

> *Iran leaders hail nuclear deal with world powers*

 Great news.

----------


## Eric C.

> *Iran leaders hail nuclear deal with world powers*

 They start getting some reason (finally)? Probably a good sign... I wonder how much more time it will take them to realize that stoning people is bad...

----------


## plosheet

Well,.....er....I care nothing about politics:P.................& I don't want to blame you ,Eric .
No one can  blame you,because you think you are in full possession of the facts.
But what you've heard/seen is not necessarily a fact.It's  just " a plethora of surmise,
conjecture, and hypothesis. The difficulty is to
detach the framework of fact—of absolute undeniable
fact—from the embellishments of theorists
and reporters. Then, having established ourselves
upon this sound basis, it is our duty to see what
inferences may be drawn and what are the special
points upon which the whole story turns...".

----------


## Lampada

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/photos-...468-slideshow/    
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/photos-of-the-day-november-29-2013-slideshow/    
Photos of the day - November 30, 2013

----------


## Lampada

*Photos of the day - December 1, 2013*

----------


## plosheet

Iran marks the 24th anniversary of Sardasht chemical bombing  United States support for Iraq during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  US equipped Saddam with chemical arms in Iran war

----------


## Lampada

*Iran resumes auto exports to Russia *  31 minutes ago

----------


## plosheet

Иранский город Сардашт, ставший однажды жертвой химического оружия, встал на защиту мира (фото)

----------


## plosheet

Франция, Италия и Испания присоединились к бойкоту продукции еврейских поселений

----------

